# I am not going to lie



## jmar28 (Dec 18, 2009)

This woman is HOTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Cornelia_Hiker (Dec 18, 2009)

Isn't this one of the Kardashian ....uh...girls?

You need to get out more or stop watching Entertainment Tonight


----------



## redneckcamo (Dec 18, 2009)

trash with money !!!


----------



## Dead Eye Eddy (Dec 18, 2009)

She's okay, but I can think of a lot of women who are much HOTTER!


----------



## jmar28 (Dec 18, 2009)

Cornelia_Hiker said:


> You need to get out more or stop watching Entertainment Tonight



she was on the yahoo home page this morning, God took an extra 10 minutes creating that masterpiece


----------



## whitetail3 (Dec 18, 2009)

i still think that courtney is the best looking one ifi had to choose.


----------



## Swede (Dec 18, 2009)

Trash


----------



## ShimanoFisherman (Dec 18, 2009)

Do a little more searching on her and you may find out some reasons to not like her as much.


----------



## whitetail3 (Dec 18, 2009)

on the outside she appears to be good.


----------



## maker4life (Dec 18, 2009)

whitetail3 said:


> i still think that courtney is the best looking one ifi had to choose.


----------



## jmar28 (Dec 18, 2009)

whitetail3 said:


> on the outside she appears to be good.



Nice


----------



## whitetail3 (Dec 18, 2009)

jmar28 said:


> Nice



haha


----------



## patchestc (Dec 18, 2009)

yeah, but can she cook?


----------



## whitetail3 (Dec 18, 2009)

patchestc said:


> yeah, but can she cook?



if i had to guess i would say know they just have a chef that does that for them.


----------



## JustUs4All (Dec 18, 2009)

I have generally found it best to like the ones that like me.


----------



## boneboy96 (Dec 18, 2009)

beauty is skin deep.  Ugly is to the bone!   I wouldn't want the additional baggage and drama that comes with her!  But, she is pleasing to the eye...when she's made up.


----------



## dslary (Dec 18, 2009)

Never met a drop-dead gorgeous woman that I still liked after I got to know her.


----------



## Swede (Dec 18, 2009)

She's all yours bro


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 18, 2009)

Swede said:


> She's all yours bro



Laaaaaaaaaaaawd, what a BUTT!!


----------



## jmar28 (Dec 18, 2009)

Swede said:


> She's all yours bro



You can sit a dixie cup on that thing


----------



## The AmBASSaDEER (Dec 18, 2009)

Swede said:


> She's all yours bro



oh oh !!  Ill take some!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 18, 2009)

jmar28 said:


> You can sit a dixie cup on that thing



More like a 12 pack!!


----------



## BBQBOSS (Dec 18, 2009)

mmmmmm..... yummmmmyyyyy.....


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 18, 2009)

BBQBOSS said:


> mmmmmm..... yummmmmyyyyy.....



I think she got stung on her hiney by a bee!!


----------



## raggedy ann (Dec 18, 2009)

Hooked On Quack said:


> More like a 12 pack!!



If you can find your way back from the beer store with the 12 pack!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 18, 2009)

raggedy ann said:


> If you can find your way back from the beer store with the 12 pack!



OUCH!!


You wanna ride wit me??


----------



## hevishot (Dec 18, 2009)

I don't think she is even close to "hot"...skanky as they come.


----------



## jmar28 (Dec 18, 2009)

hevishot said:


> I don't think she is even close to "hot"...skanky as they come.




Well Sir, me and you DO NOT see eye to eye


----------



## BBQBOSS (Dec 18, 2009)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I think she got stung on her hiney by a bee!!








Like I said.... mmmmmmm...yummmmmyyyyyyy.....


----------



## seeker (Dec 18, 2009)

Pure trash!


----------



## Mackey (Dec 18, 2009)

redneckcamo said:


> trash with money !!!



Astute obsrevation... I also agree.


----------



## Mackey (Dec 18, 2009)

Dead Eye Eddy said:


> She's okay, but I can think of a lot of women who are much HOTTER!



Exactly, go to Youtube and look up Chloe Agnew, the hottest woman in the world... bar none.


----------



## BBQBOSS (Dec 18, 2009)

seeker said:


> Pure trash!



One mans trash is another mans treasure. 

Not that I like trashy women.... 


Ok, well, ya caught me.


----------



## BBQBOSS (Dec 18, 2009)

Mackey said:


> Exactly, go to Youtube and look up Chloe Agnew, the hottest woman in the world... bar none.



She looks like a pug who ate to many Reece Cups... 

Just sayin...


----------



## Hunter922 (Dec 18, 2009)

Mackey said:


> Exactly, go to Youtube and look up Chloe Agnew, the hottest woman in the world... bar none.



Uhhhhhhhhhhh....Don't see it..


----------



## huntin_dobbs (Dec 18, 2009)

jmar28 said:


> God took an extra 10 minutes creating that masterpiece


----------



## Steve Thompson (Dec 18, 2009)

She got a annaconda in da back of that honda


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 18, 2009)

redneckcamo said:


> trash with money !!!


 
Yup.


----------



## Dead Eye Eddy (Dec 18, 2009)

Steve Thompson said:


> She got a annaconda in da back of that honda



A redneck trying (but missing the mark) to quote a rap song.  That's funny right there.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 18, 2009)

BBQBOSS said:


> One mans trash is another mans treasure.
> 
> Not that I like trashy women....
> 
> ...






She can be "skanky" as long as she's not "stanky"!


----------



## Oldstick (Dec 18, 2009)

I think I like Rachel Welch in her prime (or even today) better.


----------



## Swampagator (Dec 18, 2009)

I have seen better on here by far.............but now if she could skin a deer and pluck some ducks............maybe I am still unsure


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 18, 2009)

Swampagator said:


> I have seen better on here by far.............but now if she could skin a deer and pluck some ducks............maybe I am still unsure



If it's the one i'm thinkin' of, She's a vegetarian and posed nekkid for PETA. Kinda negates any hawtness.


----------



## Doc_5729 (Dec 18, 2009)

seeker said:


> Pure trash!



Most of them in Hollywood are......


----------



## swamp hunter (Dec 18, 2009)

Ya,ll need to get outta the woods a little more. We can take a drive down South Beach , or Mallory square in Key West any night and see better than that. Course we better be crusing in a Lamborgini or they ain,t lookin back . Them 44 Mudders and cherry Bombs with a 12 pack ain,t cuttin it.


----------



## raggedy ann (Dec 18, 2009)

Hooked On Quack said:


> OUCH!!
> 
> 
> You wanna ride wit me??



Can I drive the new ride?


----------



## COYOTE X (Dec 18, 2009)

Sorry Bro., she is nothing but NASTY! There are much hotter chicks here by the fire. I'm just saying, NASTY. COYOTE X


----------



## Russ Toole (Dec 18, 2009)

1.  Push up bra makes any chick look good.
2.  Enough make-up for tammy faye baker
3.  See her without makeup and you would have a different opinion.

You can find 20 girls in buckhead that look better.


----------



## modern_yeoman (Dec 19, 2009)

She is alright....I wouldn't drink her bath water or nothin.....just alright..


----------



## NOYDB (Dec 19, 2009)

Because so many will get the chance to turn her down........


----------



## BBQBOSS (Dec 19, 2009)

NOYDB said:


> Because so many will get the chance to turn her down........



I did last night.... wasnt in the mood...


----------



## Resica (Dec 19, 2009)

BBQBOSS said:


> I did last night.... wasnt in the mood...



What'd you do, shut the magazine?


----------



## jmar28 (Dec 19, 2009)

Resica said:


> What'd you do, shut the magazine?



Nice


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 19, 2009)

raggedy ann said:


> Can I drive the new ride?



You sure can!!


----------



## Greene728 (Dec 19, 2009)

Here is one from right here around the fire that absolutely blows her away IMHO. Nothing but respect inteended also Lisa!!!


----------



## Big Jeep Wrangler (Dec 19, 2009)

I know I will never get a shot with her. She doesnt like my kind.

Danica is way Hotter!!!


----------



## whitetail3 (Dec 20, 2009)

Hooked On Quack said:


> She can be "skanky" as long as she's not "stanky"!



no true'r words ever spoken.  my grandpa used to always tell me that.


----------



## BBQBOSS (Dec 20, 2009)

Resica said:


> What'd you do, shut the magazine?


----------



## Harbuck (Dec 20, 2009)

*Hot lisa*



Greene728 said:


> Here is one from right here around the fire that absolutely blows her away IMHO. Nothing but respect inteended also Lisa!!!



Wow! Lisa is HOTTT! and she Hunts aswell I see.


----------



## Harbuck (Dec 20, 2009)

Look up Denise Milani and Lucy Pinder if you really want to see what a hottii looks like.


----------

